# U-he The Dark Zebra



## Sabz (Mar 23, 2022)

Recently picked up The Dark Zebra patch from u-he and I've been messing around with the sounds that were used in The Dark Knight trilogy. Ended up creating a quick mock up of the cue you always hear in the films, the "main batman theme". I love the soundtracks from the dark knight trilogy and I love how synths were implemented with the orchestra. Really recommend getting this synth, I've just been having a lot of fun playing around with all the sounds! I've also posted the short test if anyone wants to listen to it!


----------



## kassad (Apr 3, 2022)

Sounds great! ZebraHZ is one of my favorite VSTs. I really enjoy mixing orchestral and electronic elements. It's been such a fun way for me to learn music production.


----------

